# K.O.B. tournament trail accepting members



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

King of Bass Tournament Trail is accepting members for 2015 fishing season. We will be fishing Portage, Milton, Tappan, Salt Fork, pleasant hill, and clear fork this year. With the championship at seneca. Yearly club fees are $40 per team. Entry fee per tournament is also $40. %100 payout. This is a fun club that fishes a good variety of lakes. Come make new friends and test your skills! If interested please p.m. me.thanks!


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Check us out on Facebook.
Search: King of Bass Tournament Trail


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

...and the Portage, Clear Fork, Milton events are at PRIME times for each of those lakes!!! Nice!!!


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Our club meeting is gonna be March 15th at the new Fisherman's Central store! Anyone interested in fishing the club and wants to check us out is welcome to join.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

https://m.facebook.com/kobtrail still looking for new members! Check us out. Full schedule on Facebook page.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

First tournament this Sunday! Tappan 7a.m. anyone who hasn't signed up yet can register at the ramp.


----------

